# Echange de bracelet



## fousfous (12 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir une idée, les Watch Sport sont livré avec 2 bracelets: 1 petit et 1 grand.
Pourquoi donc ne pas échanger le bracelet qui n'est pas à la bonne taille par un autre bracelet qui lui sera à la bonne taille et pourquoi pas d'une autre couleur.


----------



## CBi (12 Mars 2015)

Très bonne idée. On en reparle ici après achat de la montre ?


----------



## fousfous (12 Mars 2015)

Oui, mais tant qu'à faire autant commencer les arrangements en avance pour ceux qui savent déjà ce qu'ils veulent prendre.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2015)

D'autres y ont déjà pensé:
http://www.strapswap.com/


----------



## fousfous (13 Mars 2015)

Oui je sais j'ai vu après, mais ça permet toujours de le faire entre nous sur le forum et d'avoir des infos sur le procédé.


----------



## CBi (14 Mars 2015)

Sais-tu exactement quelle est l'offre standard Apple ? Quand on achète une  Watch Sport avec bracelet élastomère, il y a 2 bracelets de même couleur inclus dans le pack ?


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Sais-tu exactement quelle est l'offre standard Apple ? Quand on achète une  Watch Sport avec bracelet élastomère, il y a 2 bracelets de même couleur inclus dans le pack ?


Oui c'est 2 bracelet de la même couleur, seul la taille change.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est 2 bracelet de la même couleur, seul la taille change.



Seul la largeur change ?


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Seul la largeur change ?


La longueur plutôt, c'est tout les 2 des bracelets adapté à du 42mm ou du 38mm.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> La longueur plutôt, c'est tout les 2 des bracelets adapté à du 42mm ou du 38mm.



Ok merci de l'info 

Par contre , le fait d'échanger son bracelet non utiliser , n'est il pas gênant dans le cas de la revente de la montre ?


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ok merci de l'info
> 
> Par contre , le fait d'échanger son bracelet non utiliser , n'est il pas gênant dans le cas de la revente de la montre ?


Ah ça je n'en sais rien, mais ça peut se transformer en argument de dire qu'il y a 2 bracelets de différentes couleurs pour ceux qui aiment bien changer de style.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah ça je n'en sais rien, mais ça peut se transformer en argument de dire qu'il y a 2 bracelets de différentes couleurs pour ceux qui aiment bien changer de style.



Oui ou alors c'est pas la bonne taille et du coup pas de vente , alors qu'avec un bracelet de chaque taille pas de soucis pour la revente


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est sur mais les bracelets couvrent quand même une large gamme, et puis on achète pas pour la revente mais pour soi non?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui c'est sur mais les bracelets couvrent quand même une large gamme, et puis on achète pas pour la revente mais pour soi non?



ça dépend si Apple fait comme ses iPhones avec une nouvelle montre tous les ans , il y aura de la vente rapidement pour obtenir le nouveau bijou


----------



## fousfous (14 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> ça dépend si Apple fait comme ses iPhones avec une nouvelle montre tous les ans , il y aura de la vente rapidement pour obtenir le nouveau bijou


Oui mais moi quand j'achète je pense pas en premier à la revente, c'est mon dernier soucis ça 
D'ailleurs je pense que je vais la garder pendant très longtemps, ça va être un collector comme le premier iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais moi quand j'achète je pense pas en premier à la revente, c'est mon dernier soucis ça
> D'ailleurs je pense que je vais la garder pendant très longtemps, ça va être un collector comme le premier iPhone.



Dans ce cas en effet pas de problème


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mars 2015)

Perso je vais prendre une version sport noire... J'aurai besoin du bracelet m/l donc mon bracelet S sera à échanger... Je ne suis pas contre une autre couleur!


----------



## fousfous (15 Mars 2015)

Tu aimes le bleue?


----------



## cillab (15 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'avoir une idée, les Watch Sport sont livré avec 2 bracelets: 1 petit et 1 grand.
> Pourquoi donc ne pas échanger le bracelet qui n'est pas à la bonne taille par un autre bracelet qui lui sera à la bonne taille et pourquoi pas d'une autre couleur.



 tu ne voudrais pas le beurre et l'argent du beurre  mettre APPLE EN DIFICULTÉ FINANCIERE???


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2015)

cillab a dit:


> tu ne voudrais pas le beurre et l'argent du beurre  mettre APPLE EN DIFICULTÉ FINANCIERE???



Vite un avocat


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Perso je vais prendre une version sport noire... J'aurai besoin du bracelet m/l donc mon bracelet S sera à échanger... Je ne suis pas contre une autre couleur!



Attention la gris sideral est dure à coordonner si on est un peu maniaque. Tous les autres bracelets sport ont un clou argenté. Personnellement avoir une montre noire avec un bracelet de couleur et un clou argent ça me chiffonne un peu... Comme dirait l'autre sur M6, c'est la cacophonie des couleurs... 

Sinon je pense prendre une classic moi et je réfléchissais également aux échanges. Je me dis que le meilleur choix c'est celle avec le bracelet sport noir à clou argent. C'est certainement le bracelet sport qui sera le plus rare, cette montre étant bien plus chère que les modèles Sport. Et la version blanche partage son bracelet avec la Sport blanche. 

Il sera donc assez facile d'échanger le noir  contre l'un ou l'autre des bracelets sport. D'autant que le clou argent ira mieux avec les modèles argent que la variante à clou noir. 

Après l'achat de bracelets seuls peut être assez rentable si on a un pote avec qui on peut s'entendre sur la couleur et la taille. L'un des deux prend une watch Sport blanche par exemple. L'autre prend une verte. Déjà deux bracelets par personne. En ajoutant un bracelet noir à clou argent à 60€/2 on se retrouve avec trois bracelets chacun pour pas grand chose. Une économie individuelle de 90€.


----------



## Babs75 (16 Mars 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Perso je vais prendre une version sport noire... J'aurai besoin du bracelet m/l donc mon bracelet S sera à échanger... Je ne suis pas contre une autre couleur!


Hello! Tu vas prendre un boitier de quelle taille ? Moi je vais acheter la watch sport en blanc en 38 mm et j'aurai seulement besoin du bracelet S, j'aimerai beaucoup avoir le bracelet noir si quelqu'un veut échanger !


----------



## yorick (16 Mars 2015)

En parlant de "revente de l'apple watch". Je pense que cela va etre un vrai casse tete.
Il y a deja bcp de prix en neuf.
En plus avec le choix des couleurs des bracelets, on risque de devoir de toute facon en racheter.
Et de toute facon, avec le temps, vont s'abimer avec le temps.....au bout d'un ans, il y aura des traces d'usure.


----------



## fousfous (16 Mars 2015)

yorick a dit:


> Et de toute facon, avec le temps, vont s'abimer avec le temps.....au bout d'un ans, il y aura des traces d'usure.



J'ai un bracelet quelconque en plastique sur ma montre qui a 3ans et il est parfait état.
Sachant que le fluoroélastomère est le plus résistant des élastomères (merci le fluor élément le plus électronégatif qui permet des liaisons forte), il est très résistant aux hautes et basses températures, très bonne résistance au soleil ce qui limitera la décoloration dans le temps. Je pense honnêtement qu'il tiendront 5 voir même 10ans sans difficultés (si on le maltraite pas trop évidement).


----------



## Brad64 (16 Mars 2015)

Pour ma part je vais prendre l'Apple Watch Sport 42mm avec un bracelet blanc et utiliser la taille M/L.
Je propose donc un *bracelet blanc taille S/M*, à échanger contre un bracelet noir taille M/L 

Si il y a des intéressés, idéalement du côté de Bordeaux ou le bassin d'Arcachon, pensez-y ! 

Pour info : Le guide des tailles des bracelets Apple


----------



## Vanton (16 Mars 2015)

Il n'y a pas tant de gammes de prix que ça en réalité... 

La sport c'est 400/450€ en fonction de la taille.

La classic y a le prix de base de 650/700€. La version moyenne gamme à 750/800/850€. Et le bracelet metal en haut de gamme à 1100/1150/1200/1250€.

On devrait s'y retrouver... 

Mais je reste très sceptique sur le vieillissement des bracelets en cuir.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Mars 2015)

Oui, je pensé que j'échange rai bien un noir contre un bleu...  vivement le 24 avril!


----------



## misternabs (17 Mars 2015)

Brad64 a dit:


> Pour ma part je vais prendre l'Apple Watch Sport 42mm avec un bracelet blanc et utiliser la taille M/L.
> Je propose donc un *bracelet blanc taille S/M*, à échanger contre un bracelet noir taille M/L
> 
> Si il y a des intéressés, idéalement du côté de Bordeaux ou le bassin d'Arcachon, pensez-y !
> ...


Je suis carrément intéressé!
J'ai prévu de prendre une 42mm bracelet noir. Par contre j'utiliserai très probablement le bracelet S/M...et un blanc serais parfait en complément!
Si cela te conviens et si l'achat de confirme (pour nous deux) et que tu n'a pas de proposition sur Bordeaux on fait l'échange?


----------



## jgar (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, 
Pour ma part je compte acheter le modèle Sport en 42mm noir et j'utiliserai le bracelet M/L. 
Donc je changerai bien le bracelet S/M noir contre un blanc M/L (voir un bleu ou un vert, faut voir...)


----------



## Brad64 (17 Mars 2015)

misternabs a dit:


> Je suis carrément intéressé!
> J'ai prévu de prendre une 42mm bracelet noir. Par contre j'utiliserai très probablement le bracelet S/M...et un blanc serais parfait en complément!
> Si cela te conviens et si l'achat de confirme (pour nous deux) et que tu n'a pas de proposition sur Bordeaux on fait l'échange?



Avec plaisir !
Je disais sur Bordeaux si jamais des lecteurs intéressés étaient dans le coin, mais à distance c'est pas le problème non plus


----------



## fousfous (17 Mars 2015)

Pour faire clair il faudrait peut-etre mettre les messages de façon claire sur ce modèle:

Echange
*Taille:* _38mm ou 42mm - S/M ou M/L_
*Couleur:* _Blanc/Noir/Bleu/Vert/Rose/Noir avec pin noir_
Contre
*Taille:* _38mm ou 42mm - S/M ou M/L_
*Couleur:* _Blanc/Noir/Bleu/Vert/Rose/Noir avec pin noir/Indéfini_

*Localisation:* _Approximativement la ou vous pouvez aller_


----------



## Babs75 (17 Mars 2015)

Alors pour ma part : 
J'échangerai un bracelet 38 mm M/L blanc (celui qui j'achète et qui ne me servira pas)
Contre un bracelet 38 mm S/M noir. 
Localisation : Paris ou proche banlieue.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mars 2015)

Attention aux échanges car:
Les tailles S/M et M/L des 38 mm ne sont pas identiques aux tailles S/M et M/L des 42 mm


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Oui, chaque taille de boîtier dispo de variantes de bracelets. Le mieux est de se référer au document Apple qui les liste :

http://store.apple.com/Catalog/regional/amr/pdf/static/pdf/content/Watch_Sizing_Guide.pdf

En bleu les 38mm et en gris vert les 42mm


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

yorick a dit:


> En parlant de "revente de l'apple watch". Je pense que cela va etre un vrai casse tete.
> Il y a deja bcp de prix en neuf.
> En plus avec le choix des couleurs des bracelets, on risque de devoir de toute facon en racheter.
> Et de toute facon, avec le temps, vont s'abimer avec le temps.....au bout d'un ans, il y aura des traces d'usure.



Impeccable pour prendre la nouvelle version


----------



## Theviins0570 (23 Mars 2015)

J'ai développé un site de bourse d'échange ou vente de bracelet Apple Watch. Est ce que vous voulez que je le publie ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Il en existe déjà un bien largement diffusé : http://www.strapswap.com


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2015)

Après avoir un site français pour limiter le port et même favoriser les remises en main propre ça peut avoir du sens


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

C'est un site multi langue, après c'est comme le bon coin on va dire =)
Perso je placerais directement mon échange sur ce dernier d'ailleurs.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2015)

Pour le moment c'est un site vide à vrai dire... [emoji1]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Tout comme mon poignet à vrai dire...


----------



## fousfous (23 Mars 2015)

L'intérêt de faire sur le forum c'est d'avoir un peu plus confiance, limiter les risques d'arnaques.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2015)

L'idéal pour ça ce sont les remises en main propre... Pouvoir chercher par localité serait vraiment sympa.


----------



## Vanton (23 Mars 2015)

Elle plantouille un peu l'app... Désolé pour le doublon indépendant de ma volonté


----------



## Mourtou (26 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, en prévision de l'achat d'un modèle Watch 38mm :

Échange : Bracelet M/L Cuir boucle moderne Bleu
Contre : Bracelet S/M Cuir boucle moderne noir ou marron / Boucles Milanaises / Boucle classique noire

Lieux : Paris


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Seul le bracelet Sport est livré en plusieurs tailles ! Pour les autres modèles il faut choisir à la commande la taille qu'on veut et Apple ne livre que celle là. 

Du coup si tu achètes une Watch à bracelet boucle moderne S/M tu n'auras que ton bracelet et rien à échanger. 

Et soit dit en passant ce bracelet est plutôt prévu pour les femmes. Je préfère prévenir, au cas où.


----------



## Mourtou (27 Mars 2015)

Ah ok! Merci pour l'info! J'étais persuadé que c'était le cas sur tout les modèles. Surtout que le modèle Watch est plus onéreux, donc en tout logique... Enfin bref!

Et concernant cette boucle moderne, oui j'ai l'impression qu'elle est conçue "au féminin" mais là encore c'est à débattre...

Perso, mes poignées sont vraiment très fins, du coup la question se pose par rapport à la corpulence générale de l'homme ou de la femme qui se portera acquéreur de cette toquante! ^^


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

La boucle moderne c'est le seul bracelet uniquement dispo en 38mm, sur les trois versions de Watch. C'est le seul pour la Watch classique qui soit dispo en rose. Et il suffit de regarder les deux modèles Edition pour finir de se convaincre que c'est la clientèle féminine qui est visée. 

En revanche le bracelet cuir matelassé n'est dispo qu'en 42mm. C'est son pendant masculin.

Après effectivement si tu as de petits poignets tu n'as pas trop le choix. Le seul bracelet en cuir qui semble être pensé comme unisex (ou qui à minima est vendu en 38 et 42mm) c'est le boucle classique, dispo en noir seulement. Il te fait économiser 100€. 

Mais globalement le design de la montre étant assez peu sexué je suppose que peu de gens s'offusqueront que en portes une plutôt féminine...  Sauf si tu bosses dans un univers particulièrement macho, éventuellement.


----------



## Mourtou (27 Mars 2015)

Exa! Je n'avais pas vu ça sous le côté financier de la chose...

Le mieux étant quand même de pouvoir essayer ces différentes combinaisons. C'est la ou les Apple Watch Store prendront leurs sens! 

Wait&See comme on dit


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

Beaucoup y pensent, eux l'ont fait:
http://www.band-band.com/coming-soon/
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Vanton (30 Mars 2015)

J'en pense que ce n'est pas le premier... [emoji1] Mais celui là a l'air plus soigné que le vrai premier. 

Par contre c'est amusant de les voir utiliser des visuels qui ne sont pas aux bonnes couleurs... [emoji57] Le graphiste n'a pas dû vouloir se faire chier et a simplement modifié la couleur d'une unique image de Watch Sport bleue... Du coup la verte et la magenta qu'on voit sur le site ne correspondent pas à la gamme réelle...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

Quant aux ventes (par exemple des bracelets non utiles) il ne faudra pas oublier que le port + la commission de 8% feront baisser sensiblement le prix de vente au regard du neuf sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mars 2015)

Hum comment ça ? Tu veux dire qu'une fois le port et les frais du site déduits il ne restera pas grand chose pour le vendeur ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Mars 2015)

D'ou l'intérêt de faire tranquillement ici


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> D'ou l'intérêt de faire tranquillement ici



Eh oui, c'est certainement plus convivial et moins cher (8% de moins) mais la procédure reste à bien huiler.


----------



## fousfous (30 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Eh oui, c'est certainement plus convivial et moins cher (8% de moins) mais la procédure reste à bien huiler.


Oui c'est de l'organisation entre ceux qui veulent s'échanger plutôt, mais personnellement je trouve que ça donne plus confiance


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quant aux ventes (par exemple des bracelets non utiles) il ne faudra pas oublier que le port + la commission de 8% feront baisser sensiblement le prix de vente au regard du neuf sur le site d'Apple.



8% C'est pour faire vivre le site , les frais de port , c'est normal de les compter


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

Ah mais je ne suis pas du tout opposé à ce qu'un site commercial gagne de l'argent...
Mais une communauté à but non lucratif c'est très bien aussi non ? Si ce n'est que ça peut devenir brouillon et qu'il faut donc être prudent et organisé.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ah mais je ne suis pas du tout opposé à ce qu'un site commercial gagne de l'argent...
> Mais une communauté à but non lucratif c'est très bien aussi non ? Si ce n'est que ça peut devenir brouillon et qu'il faut donc être prudent et organisé.



Quel site non lucratif ? utilser un site pour faire des échanges c'est bien mais il ne faut pas des autorisations en cas de litiges ?
Qui est responsable ?


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Mars 2015)

Je voyais çà comme un système convivial et non lucratif d'échanges/ventes et pourquoi pas dans la rubrique "i-occasion" où chacun aurait à gérer au mieux la sécurité de la transaction, de la livraison et du paiement s'il y a lieu.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je voyais çà comme un système convivial et non lucratif d'échanges/ventes et pourquoi pas dans la rubrique "i-occasion" où chacun aurait à gérer au mieux la sécurité de la transaction, de la livraison et du paiement s'il y a lieu.



Je vois aussi dans ce sens mais le convivial n'est pas toujours de rigueur ( hélas)  

c'est en tout cas une excellente idée


----------



## fousfous (31 Mars 2015)

Bah l'avantage de passer par le forum (même si ça permet moins d'échanges) c'est qu'on voit un peu à qui on a affaire et d'autres personnes peuvent prévenir si la personne est douteuse ou ce genre de choses.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Avril 2015)

Des news sur les échanges ?


----------



## fousfous (5 Avril 2015)

Bah je pense qu'il va falloir attendre que les gens aient reçu leur Watch, et ceux qui vont la chercher directement en Apple Store pourront faire leurs échanges directement.

Mais sinon moi je pense que je vais échanger mon bracelet bleue M/L contre un noir ou blanc S/M.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2015)

Pour ma part , je  le trouve sympa le bleu


----------



## fousfous (5 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , je  le trouve sympa le bleu


Oui c'est pour ce que je la prend en bleue


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Avril 2015)

Vu la plage de "tours de poignet" couvert par le bracelet S/M je me demande s'il ne va pas y avoir pénurie des ces bracelets dans la bourse aux échanges !  Il faut espérer qu'Apple, dans un futur proche, mette en vente des lots de couleurs assorties pour chaque taille de bracelet.


----------



## fousfous (5 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Vu la plage de "tours de poignet" couvert par le bracelet S/M je me demande s'il ne va pas y avoir pénurie des ces bracelets dans la bourse aux échanges !  Il faut espérer qu'Apple, dans un futur proche, mette en vente des lots de couleurs assorties pour chaque taille de bracelet.


Bon bah raison de plus pour faire rapidement l'échange de mon M/L pour passer avant la pénurie


----------



## yohann22 (10 Avril 2015)

Watch Sport Gris Sideral 42mm commandée à 9h02 devrait arriver le 24 
J'utiliserais le bracelet M/L Noir et je propose donc un échange du bracelet S/M Noir contre un M/L Blanc si possible. Dispo sur Paris


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Si tu as 2 bracelets à échanger pas la peine de faire 2 posts !


----------



## yohann22 (10 Avril 2015)

Nan le forum m'a afficher un message d'erreur j'avais pas vu le doublon sorry


----------



## sverigebibi (11 Avril 2015)

Echange
*Taille:* _42mm - S/M_
*Couleur:* _Noir_
Contre
*Taille:* _ 42mm - M/L_
*Couleur:* _Vert_


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

sverigebibi a dit:


> Echange
> *Taille:* _42mm - S/M_
> *Couleur:* _Noir_
> Contre
> ...


Pour les modèles noirs il en existe deux. Il faudrait donc préciser si c'est celui de la Sport avec un clou noir ou celui de la classique avec un clou argent


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Bon apparemment vous pouvez oublier les échanges... 

On ne pourra pas (facilement) s’échanger des bracelets d’Apple Watch Sport
http://www.igen.fr/apple-watch/2015...hanger-des-bracelets-dapple-watch-sport-90688


----------



## Dem81 (11 Avril 2015)

Voilà ce qu'il nous reste à faire..!

Image issue du site Web https://d13yacurqjgara.cloudfront.n...362/apple-watch-iwatch-psd-freebie-mickup.jpg


----------



## fousfous (11 Avril 2015)

Oui enfin avec un bracelet bleu je pense que c'est le vert le meilleurs
Et pour ceux qui ont des bracelets blanc ils vont s'amuser avec des bracelets noirs ^^


----------



## Vanton (11 Avril 2015)

Suis pas vraiment convaincu par ces panachages... [emoji1]


----------



## fousfous (13 Avril 2015)

Bon donc c'est vraiment confirmer par Apple, il n'y a que 3 morceaux, donc pas n'échange de bracelets complets possible.
On m'a donné le numéro du service clientèle et je vais voir avec eux ce qu'ils en pensent de la publicité légèrement mensongère qui est faite sur le site et même avec le tchat il y a quelques temps.


Sinon avoir un demi bracelet en plus ça peut servir à autre chose qu'à porter, il pourra par exemple chez moi aller dans le coin matériaux


----------



## mnav (13 Avril 2015)

Question Bracelet: la vendeuse de l'apple store m'a dit que en cas d'achat d'un modèle sport, il était impossible de mettre un bracelet modèle watch type cuir ou autre. Bizarre car j'ai bien vu un article avec une montre sport ( cadran) et ajout bracelet cuir. Elle semblait sur d'elle. 
Amicalement. 
Vivement le 24/04 que je reçoive ma watch


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

effectivement , c'est bizard car je crois que les système d'attache sur les bracelets sont les même sur tout les modèles.

Personnellement, au départ je voulais prendre une Watch sport noir sidéral et mettre un bracelet cuir, j'ai finalement eu peur que sa ne fasse pas jolie et également peur des rayures sur l'a watch sport


----------



## fousfous (13 Avril 2015)

Si tout les bracelets sont compatibles, ça peut juste faire moche.
Mais je m'inquiéterai plutôt pour la watch en acier niveau rayure, tout ce qui est brillant attire les rayures


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

oui c'st vrai mais j'ai lue beaucoup d'article ou vue des video sur lesquels des pressée on remarqué des rayures sur les modèles d'essayage en apple store


----------



## mnav (13 Avril 2015)

Merci pour l'info. Par contre je suis surpris par la vendeuse de l'apple store Bordeaux qui était sure d'elle et m'a assuré que c'était impossible. En attendant elle semblait pas super formé. 
Pour répondre à la deuxième remarque je pense que pour une V1 je vais me contenter de la sport en attendant une v2. Et puis je suis sur qu'un tas de bracelets pour la sport ( la plus vendue) vont bientôt sortir à des prix cool et pas forcément de sous qualité. Cf coques ipad.


----------



## mnav (13 Avril 2015)

La sport est moins brillante que la watch. Et à Bordeaux j'ai vu des rayures sur une watch boucle moderne.


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Avril 2015)

mnav a dit:


> Question Bracelet: la vendeuse de l'apple store m'a dit que en cas d'achat d'un modèle sport, il était impossible de mettre un bracelet modèle watch type cuir ou autre. Bizarre car j'ai bien vu un article avec une montre sport ( cadran) et ajout bracelet cuir. Elle semblait sur d'elle.
> Amicalement.
> Vivement le 24/04 que je reçoive ma watch


La vendeuse s'est trompé: Les bracelets sport vont sur les deux autres modèles de montre donc, sauf à découvrir un détrompeur ingénieux, les autres bracelets vont sur la sport.


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

Je pense aussi mais il vaudrait mieux essayer on avoir vue un article ou une video la dessus avant d'acheter un bracelet apple watch pour sa watch sport

Vue le prix des bracelets , mieux vos être prudents je pense


----------



## fousfous (13 Avril 2015)

J'ai vu d'autres bracelets sur la sport donc évidement que ça marche. Ça semblait évident dés le premier jour.


----------



## mnav (13 Avril 2015)

On est d'accord. Je pensais que les revendeurs étaient mieux formés. En attendant j'ai vraiment été impressionné par cette montre. Pas du tout au début. J'ai hate.


----------



## ttaanngg (13 Avril 2015)

C'est vraie que toute les personnes qui l'on essayer ont était bleufé


----------



## Vanton (13 Avril 2015)

mnav a dit:


> Merci pour l'info. Par contre je suis surpris par la vendeuse de l'apple store Bordeaux qui était sure d'elle et m'a assuré que c'était impossible. En attendant elle semblait pas super formé.
> Pour répondre à la deuxième remarque je pense que pour une V1 je vais me contenter de la sport en attendant une v2. Et puis je suis sur qu'un tas de bracelets pour la sport ( la plus vendue) vont bientôt sortir à des prix cool et pas forcément de sous qualité. Cf coques ipad.


Le problème de compatibilité il existe entre les 38 et 42mm, qui ne sont pas compatibles entre eux.

Mais pas entre les Sport et les classiques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon donc c'est vraiment confirmer par Apple, il n'y a que 3 morceaux, donc pas n'échange de bracelets complets possible.
> On m'a donné le numéro du service clientèle et je vais voir avec eux ce qu'ils en pensent de la publicité légèrement mensongère qui est faite sur le site et même avec le tchat il y a quelques temps.
> 
> 
> Sinon avoir un demi bracelet en plus ça peut servir à autre chose qu'à porter, il pourra par exemple chez moi aller dans le coin matériaux



Par contre ce qui est possible, c'est de faire échange avec quelqu'un qui a la même couleur, même taille de montre, mais pas la même taille de poignets, sa m'arrangerai moi d'échange ma demi petite longueur contre une grande [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (14 Avril 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Par contre ce qui est possible, c'est de faire échange avec quelqu'un qui a la même couleur, même taille de montre, mais pas la même taille de poignets, sa m'arrangerai moi d'échange ma demi petite longueur contre une grande [emoji6]


Oui mais je vois pas l'intérêt la du coup


----------



## Vanton (14 Avril 2015)

Avoir deux demi bracelets identiques, ça peut dépanner si on abîme le premier... 

Mais effectivement c'est quand même bien moins intéressant que si on avait pu avoir une autre couleur


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2015)

Je suis de ton avis , si tu abime le premier , le deuxième est utile et évite de faire un achat


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2015)

Connaissant la solidité du fluoroelastomere je me ferais pas de soucis la dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2015)

Oui enfin on parle d'Apple la aussi... Quand on voit la résistance des coques... J'espère juste que les bracelets ne vont pas prendre la couleur des vêtements...


----------



## Dem81 (15 Avril 2015)

J'aurai sans doute une Moitié noire M/L a échanger...


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Oui enfin on parle d'Apple la aussi... Quand on voit la résistance des coques... J'espère juste que les bracelets ne vont pas prendre la couleur des vêtements...


Le cuir c'est fragile, surtout quand on y fait un mauvais traitement... A ton avis pourquoi tu crois que les chaussures en cuir reçoivent un produit avant l'utilisation (a acheter soit même en plus), même chose pour les canapés si tu veux que ça dur un minimum.

Mais la on parle de fluoroélastomère, l'un des plastiques les plus résistants contre à peut près tout, donc normalement il n'y aura pas de problèmes.


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Les vêtements c'est pas une histoire de résistance mais de porosité... Effectivement le bracelet blanc m'inquiète à ce niveau. Si on met de l'encre dessus, par exemple, il faut espérer que ça ne pénètre pas le matériau...


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Les vêtements c'est pas une histoire de résistance mais de porosité... Effectivement le bracelet blanc m'inquiète à ce niveau. Si on met de l'encre dessus, par exemple, il faut espérer que ça ne pénètre pas le matériau...


Justement, c'est ça qui fait que les coques apple en cuir on noircis, le revêtement des habits à déteint dessus.
J'ai un bracelet en plastique 1er prix (cette noir) et l'encre n'a jamais tenu dessus, la colle a plastique non plus d'ailleurs.


----------



## Vanton (15 Avril 2015)

Le pire niveau vêtement c'est le jean... Certains ont une forte tendance à teinter tout ce qui passe en bleu... J'ai des oreillettes Apple qui en ont souffert.

Après le cuir... Très franchement mes parents ont un canapé en cuir jaune pâle depuis plus de 10 ans et il n'a jamais été taché alors qu'on n'en a jamais pris soin. Le problème des coques Apple c'est qu'elles sont dans un cuir très souple et fragile... J'espère que pour la montre ils ont mieux fait les choses.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais la on parle de fluoroélastomère, l'un des plastiques les plus résistants contre à peut près tout, donc normalement il n'y aura pas de problèmes.


Mort de rire... Les fluoroelastomeres sont connus pour leur résistances chimiques (apportée par leur atomes de fluors solidement attachés par des liaisons très énergétiques), mais ils ont aussi la particularité d'être assez peu résistant à l'abrasion... Ils ont aussi une tendance au fluage assez forte... Donc dans le cas d'un bracelet, on risque d'avoir à les changer souvent...

Je peut me tromper (j'espère car j'ai commandé un bracelet sport noir aussi), mais je pense qu'il y a peu de chance...


----------



## fousfous (15 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Mort de rire... Les fluoroelastomeres sont connus pour leur résistances chimiques (apportée par leur atomes de fluors solidement attachés par des liaisons très énergétiques), mais ils ont aussi la particularité d'être assez peu résistant à l'abrasion... Ils ont aussi une tendance au fluage assez forte... Donc dans le cas d'un bracelet, on risque d'avoir à les changer souvent...
> 
> Je peut me tromper (j'espère car j'ai commandé un bracelet sport noir aussi), mais je pense qu'il y a peu de chance...


Oui merci pour la reprise de mon explication sur la résistance des liaisons chimiques...
Tout dépend de la façon dont est fait le revêtement aussi et l'arrangement moléculaire pour savoir comment il résistera, comme on ne sait vraiment pas précisément à quoi on a affaire mais on part déjà sur une bonne base.


----------



## fousfous (24 Avril 2015)

Ça intéresse quelqu'un demi bracelet sport bleue M/L?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2015)

D'après un article interne... La qualité des bracelets aussi bien fluo.. Cuir et acier... Laisse beaucoup à désiré...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

Oui j'ai doute aussi sur la durabilité du bracelet sport... Avec la transpiration et tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2015)

Va voir sur 9to5... Moi je dis au tarif... Bref du Apple quoi...
Autant attendre les copies chinoises qui arriveront bientôt... Au moins on sait ce qu'on paye...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (25 Avril 2015)

J'ai déjà demandé une échange du bracelet noir sport il était poli à un endroit et esthétiquement ça se voyait.

Apple va m'en envoyer un autre et je renverrai le mien...

Je pense effectivement qu'ils vont se détériorer vite, à voir dans le temps...


----------



## agrajag (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous ! Je cherche à échanger un bracelet cuir noir "boucle classique" contre un bracelet cuir noir "à aimants"... Quelqu'un est-il intéressé ?


----------



## Vanton (26 Avril 2015)

agrajag a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! Je cherche à échanger un bracelet cuir noir "boucle classique" contre un bracelet cuir noir "à aimants"... Quelqu'un est-il intéressé ?


Tu devrais préciser la taille. C'est du 42mm je suppose ?


----------



## fousfous (26 Avril 2015)

Bon le topic a trouvé une nouvelle raison d'être


----------



## agrajag (26 Avril 2015)

agrajag a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ! Je cherche à échanger un bracelet cuir noir "boucle classique" contre un bracelet cuir noir "à aimants"... Quelqu'un est-il intéressé ?



C'est pour un boîtier de 42mm !


----------



## agrajag (26 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Tu devrais préciser la taille. C'est du 42mm je suppose ?



Tu as raison, merci ! C'est bien pour un boîtier de 42mm !


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Avril 2015)

agrajag a dit:


> C'est pour un boîtier de 42mm !





agrajag a dit:


> Tu as raison, merci ! C'est bien pour un boîtier de 42mm !



42 mm, tu es sur ?


----------



## meffysto (28 Avril 2015)

je cherche un bracelet milanais en 38mm contre un bracelet sport bleu 38mm ( + des sous bien sûr )
ou je l'achète seul si quelqu'un à réussi a commander qu'un bracelet seul


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Avril 2015)

meffysto a dit:


> je cherche un bracelet milanais en 38mm contre un bracelet sport bleu 38mm ( + des sous bien sûr )
> ou je l'achète seul si quelqu'un à réussi a commander qu'un bracelet seul


Pour ton premier post,même pas un petit bonjour...


----------



## Brad64 (28 Avril 2015)

meffysto a dit:


> je cherche un bracelet milanais en 38mm contre un bracelet sport bleu 38mm ( + des sous bien sûr )
> ou je l'achète seul si quelqu'un à réussi a commander qu'un bracelet seul





pepeye66 a dit:


> Pour ton premier post,même pas un petit bonjour...



C'est pas gentil ça


----------



## valerie33 (28 Avril 2015)

BONJOUR!!! ;-). Je cherche aussi un bracelet milanais pour ma 38 sport! Mais je garde mon bracelet bleu ;-)


----------



## Lamenace (17 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un bracelet fluoroélastomère noir que je souhaite échanger contre le même bracelet dans un coloris différent. 

Il est adapté à une 42 mm et n'a jamais été utilisé. 

Bien à vous !


----------



## newone (17 Mai 2015)

J'avoue que panacher les couleurs de bracelet sur une même Apple Watch ça pourrait être sympa ! 
Sinon j'ai une swatch touch, le bracelet ressemble à la matière de l'Apple Watch, eh bien dans le temps c'est pas jojo...


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> J'avoue que panacher les couleurs de bracelet sur une même Apple Watch ça pourrait être sympa !
> Sinon j'ai une swatch touch, le bracelet *ressemble* à la matière de l'Apple Watch, eh bien dans le temps c'est pas jojo...


C'est peut être pour çà, qu'il n'est pas jojo...


----------



## Lamenace (17 Mai 2015)

Je ne veux rien panacher du tout. Je veux échanger le bracelet complet contre un autre bracelet complet. J'ai acheté un cuir Venezia noir et préfère avoir un bracelet plus fun pour le sport.


----------



## newone (17 Mai 2015)

Lamenace a dit:


> Je ne veux rien panacher du tout. Je veux échanger le bracelet complet contre un autre bracelet complet. J'ai acheté un cuir Venezia noir et préfère avoir un bracelet plus fun pour le sport.



Je ne te parlais pas 0.o
Si tu réfléchis bien, comment veux tu panacher un bracelet Venezia avec un sport XD


----------



## Lamenace (17 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Je ne te parlais pas 0.o
> Si tu réfléchis bien, comment veux tu panacher un bracelet Venezia avec un sport XD



 Newone tu parlais à qui ? Tu as répondu après mon poste...


----------



## newone (17 Mai 2015)

Lamenace a dit:


> Newone tu parlais à qui ? Tu as répondu après mon poste...



Un forum de discussion c'est pour discuter non? j'ai lu plus haut l'idée d'un panachage, je l'ai reprise c'est tout 
Sachant que tu n'en parlais pas, et qu'il n'y avait aucun lien avec ton message je pensais que tu allais comprendre

Et toi tu as bien posté ton message après quelqu'un d'autre, et pourtant ce message ne lui était pas destiné ? 
Il aurait pu te répondre "J'en veux pas de ton P**** de bracelet moi j'veux un XXXX"


----------



## Vanton (18 Mai 2015)

C'est pour ça qu'il est commode d'utiliser la fonction "citer" pour mettre en évidence le message auquel on répond... [emoji57]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2015)

Ce qui serait bien par contre, c'est l'échange de demi bracelet, je préfère avoir deux demie, qu'un demi qui me servira pas...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Ce qui serait bien par contre, c'est l'échange de demi bracelet, je préfère avoir deux demie, qu'un demi qui me servira pas...


C'est une bonne idée. Par exemple, bracelet sport noir: je n'utilise que le 1/2 bracelet court, il me reste donc le long que j'échangerais bien avec quelqu'un qui n'utilise pas le court....J'espère être clair.


----------



## Vanton (18 Mai 2015)

Le souci c'est si vous voulez la revendre un jour...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le souci c'est si vous voulez la revendre un jour...


Exact, mais je pense bien la garder si non je la revendrai...à une femme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2015)

Bof si un jour revente... Je pense que l'acheteur racheta un bracelet =)
Si quelqu'un a un bracelet blanc et n'utilise pas sa grande longueur, je suis partant pour un échange ;-)


----------



## Shynii95 (20 Mai 2015)

Échange bracelet L sport noir 42mm contre S 42mm noir  merci


----------



## Correy (27 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Bof si un jour revente... Je pense que l'acheteur racheta un bracelet =)
> Si quelqu'un a un bracelet blanc et n'utilise pas sa grande longueur, je suis partant pour un échange ;-)


tu proposes quelle couleur en échange ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Je mixe pas les couleurs, donc c'était la petite longueur blanche, maintenant j'ai renvoyais ma montre au complet pour un échange à neuf... Mais dans la mesure ou Apple ce fou de ma gueule sur le délai annoncé... Je risque fortement de reprendre les pépettes...


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

Einsteinium a dit:


> Je mixe pas les couleurs, donc c'était la petite longueur blanche, maintenant j'ai renvoyais ma montre au complet pour un échange à neuf... Mais dans la mesure ou Apple ce fou de ma gueule sur le délai annoncé... Je risque fortement de reprendre les pépettes...


Bah pour les délais c'est logique Apple peut pas créer des Watch d'un coup de baguette magique...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

J'ai eu le coup pour mon 5S... Aucun problème, il y a des stocks prévus pour ce type de cas normalement...


----------



## Correy (27 Mai 2015)

oui tout à fait en théorie y'a des stocks de remplacement mais il est possible que ce soit tellement le bordel dans leur livraison qu'ils aient décidé de liquider leur stock de sécurité pour honorer un maximum de livraison, ce qui n'est pas forcément très malin mais peut se comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2015)

Correy a dit:


> oui tout à fait en théorie y'a des stocks de remplacement mais il est possible que ce soit tellement le bordel dans leur livraison qu'ils aient décidé de liquider leur stock de sécurité pour honorer un maximum de livraison, ce qui n'est pas forcément très malin mais peut se comprendre



Ba c'est bien le bordel... En échange à neuf... On a juste le droit à un passe droit qui divise le temps de livraison actuel par 2... Ba remboursement demandé... Faut arrêter de se foutre de la gueule des gens...


----------



## Correy (27 Mai 2015)

c'est vrai qu'à défaut d'avoir un stock de sécurité prévu pour ce genre d'accident ils pourraient au moins mettre les remplacements des produits défectueux en tête de liste et les faire passer avant les livraisons des commandes en attente. Le coup de diviser le temps de livraison par 2 c'est un peu faire dans la demi mesure...


----------



## fousfous (27 Mai 2015)

C'est le problème quand il y a trop de demande, on peut pas livrer tout le monde, et c'est normal que premier qui demande, premier servis...
Mais bon y en a qui pensent être les rois sur terre on dirait...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mai 2015)

quelqu'un a testé les bracelets Aliexpress?

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Fashi...se-Loop-Watchband-For-iwatch/32348532295.html


----------



## etienner76 (31 Mai 2015)

Lamenace a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un bracelet fluoroélastomère noir que je souhaite échanger contre le même bracelet dans un coloris différent.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Est-ce que vous avez toujours le bracelet noir ? Il m'intéresse.


----------



## Pierrolingstone (31 Mai 2015)

Échange mon bracelet sport M/L noir boîtier 42 pour un bleu S/M 
Si il y a des amateurs...


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Juste le demi bracelet je suppose ?


----------



## Pierrolingstone (1 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Juste le demi bracelet je suppose ?


Oui pardon, étant gris sidéral je préfère garder un bracelet noir, mais pas contre un échange du 1/2 noir en trop pour n'importe quelles autres couleurs pour le tennis


----------



## zaeim (16 Juin 2015)

Lamenace a dit:


> Je ne veux rien panacher du tout. Je veux échanger le bracelet complet contre un autre bracelet complet. J'ai acheté un cuir Venezia noir et préfère avoir un bracelet plus fun pour le sport.



Bonjour,
J'ai un bracelet sport noir 42mm à échanger si cela vous intéresse.


----------



## Toietmoi (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour 

Moi je vous propose pour :
Watch sport 42 mm un demi bracelet bleu contre blanc ou noir ?

merci
Phil


----------



## Correy (18 Juin 2015)

tu veux échanger quelle taille ?


----------



## Toietmoi (18 Juin 2015)

J'utilise le petit donc le grand ....


----------



## Correy (18 Juin 2015)

ça va pas le faire alors ^^


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir et bonne année à tous !

J'ai réussi à acheter un bracelet de la mauvaise taille (vraiment, je suis douée parfois, j'vous jure… )…

Donc j'ai un bracelet complet *Midnight Blue 38 mm neuf *(jamais utilisé) dans son emballage (qui a été ouvert, je n'ai remarqué l'erreur qu'au moment de vouloir passer le nouveau bracelet à ma watch).

Un petit visuel: 





Je l'échange volontiers contre un bracelet dans le même état, *42mm* d'une autre couleur, de préférence: midnight blue, rouge, orange ou noir. Autres couleurs (sauf blanc et noyer que j'ai déjà) ne sont pas exclues, mais les précitées ont ma préférence.

Donc si jamais, faites-moi signe


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2016)

Tu peux le rendre à Apple pour t'acheter la bonne taille


----------



## Vanton (2 Janvier 2016)

Pourquoi ne pas demander directement un échange à Apple ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2016)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu peux le rendre à Apple pour t'acheter la bonne taille


Ah !… ça je ne savais pas… je l'ai acheté chez MediaMarkt. Faut-il que j'appelle le SAV? ou bien cet échange ne se fait qu'en boutique?

Edit: ok, j'ai trouvé différents articles concernant un programme d'échange pour les bracelets, à voir si cela joue aussi pour des bracelets achetés séparément… je vais voir cela directement avec le SAV.


----------



## Macounette (2 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas demander directement un échange à Apple ?


Parce qu'en matière d'AW je suis une nioub de chez nioub


----------



## Vanton (2 Janvier 2016)

Ah mais s'il n'a pas été acheté chez Apple ça va être plus compliqué... Apple gère parfaitement les échanges mais les revendeurs ça va être du cas par cas je pense...

Pour les articles sur les échanges ça date du lancement de l'Apple Watch sans doute non ? Il était possible de garder le boîtier et de ne changer que le bracelet s'il ne nous convenait pas, que ce soit niveau couleur ou niveau taille. 

Je l'ai fait pour la mienne à l'épique. J'ai payé et reçu un bracelet en cuir bleu électrique qui m'a été remboursé après réception de mon bracelet gris sable d'origine. 

Mais dans ton cas ça n'est pas applicable...


----------



## Macounette (3 Janvier 2016)

C'est ce que je pensais


----------



## Macounette (4 Janvier 2016)

Vanton a dit:


> Ah mais s'il n'a pas été acheté chez Apple ça va être plus compliqué... Apple gère parfaitement les échanges mais les revendeurs ça va être du cas par cas je pense...


Après avoir gentiment "insisté" un peu, le SAV du magasin a eu pitié de moi et a accepté d'échanger le bracelet, même si le paquet était déjà ouvert… résultat je suis repartie avec un nouveau bracelet 42mm. 

La "petite annonce" ci-dessus est donc caduque…


----------



## Vanton (4 Janvier 2016)

Bonne nouvelle !


----------



## papa99999 (24 Janvier 2016)

je vois que vous échanger vos bracelet mais il n'est fourni qu'un demi bracelet avec la montre donc comment faite vous?


----------



## fousfous (24 Janvier 2016)

Bah ils en ont acheté d'autres


----------



## papa99999 (24 Janvier 2016)

oui je pensais que l'échange se faisait avec le bracelet qui ne sert pas mais du coup il n'y a que la moitié du bracelet.
sinon ça aurait pu eyre sympa quand on utilise pas une taille de bracelet de pouvoir l'échanger contre l autre taille.


----------



## Vanton (24 Janvier 2016)

C'est déjà pas mal d'échanger le demi bracelet, ça permet de changer si on a usé le premier


----------



## BaconLED (17 Février 2017)

Bonjour. J'ai un bracelet nylon or/rouge en 38mm et je recherche désespérément à l'échanger contre un bracelet nylon marron (dit "Latte/Caramel"). Quelqu'un aurait ça sous le coude ?


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour ,

Je propose à l'échange mon bracelet sport noir en 42mm , si cela intéresse quelqu'un.


----------

